# Best Cleaning Kit for HK



## amquartuccio (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi! I have a 9mm HK P2000. Any suggestions for the best cleaning kit or one that HK recommends?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It doesn't matter.

I've really liked my OTIS Elite Kit but any basic pistol kit will do the trick.

If you want to fanboy out there are these

https://hkparts.net/product/hk-pistol-field-cleaning-kit-9mm-357-sig-p1244.htm

I bought one just to have the bag for spare parts.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

personally, i went to walmart, got the Hoppe's cleaner, cleaning patches, brass and nylon cleaning brushes, and for oil, i have the Hoppe's, but i have been using Weapon Shield, and like that more.

i also use Q-tips, and i also have a neat groove cleaner (for the slides) that i got from Amazon, which (to me) is far better than those dental pics

https://www.amazon.com/Calbico-Chan...gun+slide+cleaning+tool&qid=1598884049&sr=8-1


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Great gun. I have one too...

I use Breakfree CLP - been using it for over 25 years. And, a boresnake.

I also have a brush if I occasionally need it...

And, then some barrel patches... Run the patch thru to get any extra oil left by the boresnake.

You will find that if you ask 25 people how they clean a gun and what they use, you will get 25 different answers.


----------



## amquartuccio (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Easy enough!

And yes, I love the gun! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

